# rigging bullhead



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

this what shorefisher said from fishing minnesota.com

Reged: 11/03/01
Posts: 79
Loc: chisago city 
Rigging Bullheads
#579565 - 06/12/05 04:47 AM 
Edit post Edit Reply to this post Reply Reply to this post Quote 

O.K. so I want to try bullheads for bait. How are you rigging them? Any tip's you have would be great. Thanks much.
and dennis steele replyed

Dennis SteeleAdministrator
FishingMN Pro Staff Director

Reged: 01/23/01
Posts: 3906
Loc: chaska MN 
Re: Rigging Bullheads
#579723 - 06/12/05 07:04 PM 

This is how I hook them when fishing slow to moderate current with an offset hook.

The hook goes through at an angle from back to front.
There are left and right offset hooks and it matters if you go from right to left or left to right depending on whick offset you have.
The thing to remember is that the point should be up and pointing towards the tail of the bait.
When a flatheads takes your bait he will swallow it head first so you want the hook pointed the way you would set the hook. You also want to make sure that when you set the hook that the point rotates up into the flatheads mouth and not down into the bait.

The hook is a little on the big side for that little bully, but I beleive its better to have more hook than less hook...or some times I am just too lazy to change to the right sized hook! i didn't know you could use bullheads
as bait where can i find bullheads at


----------

